# Are you glad you froze your eggs? Magazine needs your positive stories



## adders81 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm writing a feature about egg freezing and I'm looking for women who've frozen their eggs.

It needs to be for lifestyle reasons (like not finding the right man, career stopping you meeting the one etc) rather than for health reasons and you can still have them 'on ice' so to speak or can have since had a baby.

Looking for a variety of positive stories for a glossy newspaper supplement. I need people who will be happy to have a picture and do a short phone interview. Can offer a full readback of quotes before going to press and a small fee.

Please get in touch with me directly at jo dot adnitt at hotmail dot com if you're interested in finding out more.

Best Wishes

Jo


----------

